# Angeln in Tschechien: Tschechischer Fischereischein nur noch mit Apostille!



## Franz_16 (23. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute,
bislang konnte man in Tschechien recht einfach mit Vorlage eines deutschen Fischereischeins einen tschechischen Fischereischein bekommen. 

Mittlerweile braucht man dafür aber eine sog. Apostille!

Man muss sich also seinen Angelschein "beglaubigen" lassen. 

Je nach Bundesland, ist es unterschiedlich an welche Behörden man sich wenden muss. 
Bezirksregierung, Regierungspräsidium, Polizei, Landesdirektion, Landesverwaltungsamt usw. 

Entweder bei der Behörde welche euch eueren Fischereischein ausgestellt hat nachfragen oder direkt im jeweiligen Innenministerium.

Für Bayern gibt es hier einen Link:
http://www.behoerdenwegweiser.bayern.de/dokumente/leistung/182101553206


Im Prinzip ist das keine große Sache, aber man muss es halt machen - sonst bekommt man in Tschechien ziemlich sicher keinen Angelschein. 

Der tsch. Fischereischein ist nötig um Erlaubniskarten für Verbandsgewässer zu bekommen - und das sind in Tschechien ziemlich viele! 

Hintergrund der ganzen Geschichte ist wohl, dass Deutschland kein Rechtshilfe Abkommen mit Tschechien geschlossen hat. 

Österreicher und Schweizer brauchen das nicht zu machen, da reicht die Vorlage des Scheins ohne Apostille.

Ich habe mir den Schein noch Ende 2012 ohne Apostille für 10 Jahre geholt:







*Update 2017:*
Mittlerweile gibt es in Tschechien zusätzlich auch einen 30-Tage Angelschein / Fischereischein. 
Ausführliche Informationen dazu findet ihr hier:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329937


----------



## hirschkaefer (5. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Tschechien: Tschechischer Fischereischein nur noch mit Apostille!*

Hallo Franz,

ich nehme an, das ist alles noch aktuell. Wenn ich einen beglaubigten Fischereischein habe, wie lange dauert es, bis mir die Tschechen den Fischereischein ausstellen? Machen die das sofort vor Ort, oder gibt es da Wartezeiten?


----------



## Franz_16 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Tschechien: Tschechischer Fischereischein nur noch mit Apostille!*

Servus Hirschkäfer,
wenn du die Apostille hast, bekommst du den tschechischen Fischereischein auf dem Amt *im Normalfall *sofort.


----------



## hirschkaefer (5. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Tschechien: Tschechischer Fischereischein nur noch mit Apostille!*

..."wenn du die Postille hast....." Deutsche Ämter. Nach gefühlt zehn Telefonaten bin ich jetzt schlauer. Es ist alles mal wieder nicht so einfach im Bürokratendschungel.... #d


----------



## Dr.D (13. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Tschechien: Tschechischer Fischereischein nur noch mit Apostille!*

Schau mal unter www.lipno-angeln.de ... oder einfach anrufen.


----------



## hirschkaefer (13. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Tschechien: Tschechischer Fischereischein nur noch mit Apostille!*



Dr.D schrieb:


> Schau mal unter www.lipno-angeln.de ... oder einfach anrufen.



Super! Vielen Dank! 
Ich werde mir jetzt mal die Apostille organisieren. Bei uns nicht so einfach, weil da zwei Parteien mitmischen - nämlich das Ordnungsamt und das Landesverwaltungsamt. Aber ich bin der Sache schon näher gekommen. Danach werd ich dort mal anrufen. Brauche eigentlich nur den Tschechischen Fischereischein. Den Angelschein hole ich mir vor Ort, weil ich dieses Jahr nicht am Lipno bin.


----------



## hirschkaefer (21. April 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Tschechien: Tschechischer Fischereischein nur noch mit Apostille!*

Also für die, die nicht wissen, wie man an eine solche Apostille kommt....
das sind die Erfahrungen für Thüringen, wird aber überall ähnlich ablaufen....

Fischereischein und Geld einstecken.

Mit dem Fischereischein zur ausstellenden Behörde, in der Regel die untere Fischereibehörde bei der Stadtverwaltung. Dort wird der Fischereischein kopiert.

Mit dieser Kopie gehts ins Bürgerbüro, wo diese Kopie beglaubigt wird - Kosten 7,50 Euro

Mit dieser beglaubigten Kopie zum Landesverwaltungsamt. Die stellen auf dieser beglaubigten Kopie eine Apostille aus - Kosten 19 Euro

Das war´s


----------

